# Pink's "Sovereignty of God" development



## Hippo (Oct 21, 2008)

When “The Sovereignty of God” was first published in 1918 it immediately provoked responses both from those opposed to the Doctrines of Grace (which was not surprising) and more surprisingly from those who while holding to election found the discussion of reprobation to be heretical. The book also amounted to a denial God’s love for the reprobate which was also seen by many to be dangerous error.

Pink wrote the first edition in 1918, a second edition followed in 1921 and a third edition in 1929. I. C. Herendon published a fourth edition (an edition that appears to have been published without any agreement of input by Pink) in 1949 and subsequent printings were allocated new edition status but without a fresh “Foreward” i.e. the 1953 edition was dated 1953. There were substantial differences between the first and second editions and smaller changes were made to the third edition. I do not believe that subsequent editions were altered by Pink.

“The Sovereignty of God was republished in 1961 by The Banner of Truth and it is this very strange edition that has been the subject of much debate and argument ever since. Strangely this edition states that the book was first published in 1928 and the publishers preface stated that “it was unanimously agreed that the contemporary value of the book could be increased by certain minor revisions and abridgements”.

What was not acknowledged was that these “minor revisions and abridgements” amounted to removing a third of the book and altering what was left to completely alter its theological perspective in a way that even Iain Murray (of Banner of Truth) accepts was not a view that Pink ever held. It is not just a question of omitting offending chapters, those chapters that are included are censored of any suggestion that God’s love is not universal with whole paragraphs being omitted. The chapters on reprobation were omitted as Murray argues (without any real evidence, and indeed in the face of evidence to the contrary) that Pink changed his convictions in respect of reprobation.

Murray defends the Banner of Truth edition in the final chapter of the second edition of “The Life of Arthur W Pink” and in this chapter he makes the quite startling admission that in respect of the 1929 third edition “How far Pink changed the book in 1929 we cannot tell, for .... no copies of the editions of 1918 or 1921 have been made available to us to make a comparison”. If the development of Pink’s thought is to be considered it appears to me to be necessary to examine to contents of these editions before any proper judgment can be made on how Pink’s thought did develop. 

To this end I have obtained copies of original first, second, fourth and fifth editions (1918, 1921, 1949 and 1953) and have a reprint of the third edition. The table of contents are as follows, hopefully these details will be of interest:

First edition

Foreword
Introduction
Chapter 1. — The Sovereignty of God Defined
Chapter 2. — The Sovereignty of God in Creation
Chapter 3. — The Sovereignty of God in Administration 
Chapter 4. — The Sovereignty of God in Salvation 
Chapter 5. — The Sovereignty of God in Operation 
Chapter 6. — God's Sovereignty and the Human Will 
Chapter 7. — God's Sovereignty and Human Responsibility 
Chapter 9. — God's Sovereignty and Prayer
Chapter 8. — Our Attitude Toward God's Sovereignty 
Chapter 9. — Difficulties and Objections
Chapter 10. — The Value of This Doctrine
Chapter 11. — Conclusion
Appendix- Reprobation

Second Edition

Foreword to the First Edition
Foreword to the Second Edition
Introduction
Chapter 1. — The Sovereignty of God Defined 
Chapter 2. — The Sovereignty of God in Creation
Chapter 3. — The Sovereignty of God in Administration 
Chapter 4. — The Sovereignty of God in Salvation 
Chapter 5. — The Sovereignty of God in Reprobation 
Chapter 6. — The Sovereignty of God in Operation 
Chapter 7. — God's Sovereignty and the Human Will 
Chapter 8. — God's Sovereignty and Human Responsibility 
Chapter 9. — God's Sovereignty and Prayer
Chapter 10. — Our Attitude Toward God's Sovereignty 
Chapter 11. — Difficulties and Objections
Chapter 12. — The Value of This Doctrine
Conclusion — Conclusion 
Appendix A, The Will of God
Appendix B, The Case of Adam
Appendix C, The Meaning of "Kosmos" in John 3:16…

Third Edition

Foreword to the First Edition
Foreword to the Second Edition
Foreword to the Third Edition
Foreword to the Fourth Edition
Introduction
Chapter 1. — The Sovereignty of God Defined
Chapter 2. — The Sovereignty of God in Creation
Chapter 3. — The Sovereignty of God in Administration 
Chapter 4. — The Sovereignty of God in Salvation 
Chapter 5. — The Sovereignty of God in Reprobation 
Chapter 6. — The Sovereignty of God in Operation 
Chapter 7. — God's Sovereignty and the Human Will 
Chapter 8. — God's Sovereignty and Human Responsibility 
Chapter 9. — God's Sovereignty and Prayer
Chapter 10. — Our Attitude Toward God's Sovereignty 
Chapter 11. — Difficulties and Objections
Chapter 12. — The Value of This Doctrine
Conclusion — Conclusion 
Appendix A, The Will of God
Appendix B, The Case of Adam
Appendix C, The Meaning of "Kosmos" in John 3:16…
Appendix D, 1 John 2:2

Banner of Truth Edition

Introduction
Sovereignty of God Defined and the Present Day
The Sovereignty of God Defined
The Sovereignty of God in Creation
The Sovereignty of God in Administration 
The Sovereignty of God in Salvation 
The Sovereignty of God in Operation 
God's Sovereignty and the Human Will 
God's Sovereignty and Prayer
Our Attitude Toward God's Sovereignty 
The Value of This Doctrine
Conclusion

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## bookslover (Oct 21, 2008)

This has been hashed out before on the PB. I always tell potential readers to look for the Baker Books printing of Pink's book, and to avoid the Banner of Truth "fake" edition of it. 

The Banner of Truth Trust, quite frankly, had no right to completely change Pink's book. If you disagree with how an author lays out his argument, you can (1) write a lengthy review article discussing your concerns, or (2) write your own complete book in response.

But it is unethical (and illegal?) to re-write and re-arrange an author's book - not only without the author's permission and input, but especiallly after the author is dead and unable to defend himself.

You're right: Murray's explanation is completely unconvincing.

Avoid the Banner version; look for the Baker prints.

Pink's publishing history is complicated, too. As far as I know, he never bothered to copyright any of his written works (the magazine articles, mainly). Then there's the cynicism of publishers: while Pink was alive, he probably would not have had a book accepted by publishers. Once he was dead, however, his body was barely cold before publishers began mining his magazine for series of articles that could be turned into books - with no royalties that needed to be paid. I'm sure Pink's widow, Vera, could have used some ready cash during her sunset years (she died in 1962).


----------



## Hippo (Oct 21, 2008)

I find it interesting that each edition of the book that Pink rewrote methodically strengthened the elements that Murray removed, it makes me wonder whether there was no wish to examine the previous editions as the facts could prejucice his argument. 

It does amuse me that each recent edition of the book that is published (including the Baker edition) claims copyright which is a bit rich considering Pinks work is effectively public domain.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 21, 2008)

Hippo said:


> It does amuse me that each recent edition of the book that is published (including the Baker edition) claims copyright which is a bit rich considering Pinks work is effectively public domain.



What might complicate any copyright matters relating to Pink is that only books published before 1923 are permanently out of copyright. I'm no expert, but perhaps a book published by an author who doesn't bother to copyright it might fall under some kind of generic copyright?

Any copyright experts out there?


----------



## MW (Oct 21, 2008)

Hippo said:


> To this end I have obtained copies of original first, second, fourth and fifth editions (1918, 1921, 1949 and 1953) and have a reprint of the third edition. The table of contents are as follows, hopefully these details will be of interest:



Very useful; thankyou. I think you are correct to observe that Pink "methodically strengthened the elements that Murray removed."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2008)

Steve Burlew speaks for the BoT perspective here.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 21, 2008)

Fascinating!


----------



## tartanarmy (Nov 7, 2008)

*re Pink*

I would like to say the following regarding this matter.

My old Pastor (now with the Lord) was converted here in Australia under Pink's ministry. His name was Alan McKerril, and he remembered and told me first hand what Pink believed. 
Murray quotes in his book (The Life of Arthur W Pink) about Pink and thanks my Pastor in that work by name and even includes photos provided by my ex Pastor to Murray.

Pink did not change his views as some would have you believe and Banner was wrong to do what they did. My Pastor expressly told me that they were in error 100% in revising the earlier editions, or as he said, "butchered" them.

Therefore I have heard first hand evidence from a first hand witness who knew and had fellowship with Pink Himself.

Regards
Mark


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, I know this is an older thread, it was just linked from a new thread.



> Any copyright experts out there?



A copyright exists as soon as an author puts pen to paper. From that point on, if anyone copies the work without permission, the original author has the right to sue... but they must somehow prove their original authorship. Thus, official copyrights come in handy.


----------



## Hippo (Jan 17, 2009)

brandonadams said:


> Sorry, I know this is an older thread, it was just linked from a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pink never asserted his undoubted copyright and neither did his estate (if he ever had one), which has led to the free for all in republishing (and butchering) of his work.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 17, 2009)

From Let us reason together: Our labor is not in vain.


> Many of us have heard of Arthur Pink. Many of us have been greatly blessed and helped by his books. His writings have been a major influence in the revival of the doctrines of grace that began in the 1950’s and continues today. But during his lifetime his labors appeared to be nothing but a failure. He was never very successful as a pastor. When he died in Stornoway, in the Outer Hebrides, on July 15th, 1952, his passing was scarcely noticed save by a small circle of friends. The readership of his little monthly magazine, Studies in the Scriptures, barely maintained its existence over forty years. The number of readers was seldom above one thousand. Some of you are familiar with his book The Sovereignty of God; a book that has been mightily used of God in so many lives. In 1918 Pink approached a man who lived in Pennsylvania with the manuscript of that book desiring that he would print it for him. His name was I.C. Herendeen. Herendeen, an Arminian at the time, wrote back asking Pink what he meant by the sovereignty of God. Pink responded in a letter by referring to Jn. 6:44, underlining the words, “no man can come to me except the Father…draw him.” The Lord used this to begin to open the understanding of Herendeen and he began to study further the doctrines of grace. He also agreed to publish Pink’s book. 2,000 copies were printed but nobody wanted them. 95%, that is approximately 1,900 of them, went unsold. Later this same man, I.C. Herendeen would have an important role in bringing two brothers from Pennsylvania to an understanding of the doctrines of grace. One of them, Ernie Reisinger was later to become a key leader in the founding of the first Reformed Baptist Church of our day in Carlisle, Pennsylvania. But again when Pink died his ministry appeared to have had little success. But God’s ways are not man’s ways. Since his death hundreds and thousands of Pink’s writings have been sold and read by eager readers; books like the Attributes of God, the Sovereignty of God, the Satisfaction of Christ and many others. And remember the little periodical Pink put out that’s readership was seldom above one thousand. Think about that, that’s next to nothing in comparison with the world’s population; a readership seldom above one thousand. Yes, but guess who one of those readers was who was greatly benefited by Pink’s writings and who went on later to promote those writings? It was a man by the name of D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones and most of us know the great impact the ministry of Lloyd-Jones has had.


----------



## JM (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the edition by Bridge-Logos complete or has it been hacked?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Is the edition by Bridge-Logos complete or has it been hacked?



Viewing the Table of Contents at the website you gave shows this to be the complete "non-hacked" edition. The easiest way to tell is if it still has chapter on Reprobation, which this does.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi

I dont know if this has been mentioned previously,but,there is a British company called Blackstone Audiobook than Publishes "the Sovereignty Of God" in Audiobook (mp3) and download (mp3).The Gentleman narrating is a British chap who does a fine job with it and is similar to the Baker Books edition in that it has the chapter on reprobation,I believe every Christian who loves God in His Sovereignty should own this recording,it has changed my life,I should publish I book report for it on site,(can you tell I cant get enought of it?)

May God bring you His peace today

A.W. Pink: The Sovereignty of God (audio book, MP3, CD) - Christianaudio.com


----------



## JM (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'd love to have the audio.

-----Added 1/28/2009 at 01:31:35 EST-----



Gomarus said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Is the edition by Bridge-Logos complete or has it been hacked?
> ...



The local bookstore has the above on order and will call me when it's in.


----------



## mparkerfd20 (Feb 3, 2009)

Read it online for free... I think this is the complete book anyway. 

The Sovereignty of God


----------



## Hippo (Feb 3, 2009)

Incidently if anyone is selling an original third edition (published 1929) of this book I would pay very well for a copy.

I have originals of the first, second and fourth editions but would like a copy of the third.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 3, 2009)

I was on Amazon tonight and came across this "New" edition of The Sovereignty of God which came out Jan 15th 2009,it's on Wilder Press whom I'd never heard of and I was wondering/hoping that they have taken the text from the Baker editions with the chapter on Reprobation and without all the "minor revisions"(editing) I would be excited to purchase this as all I have currently is the Banner of Truth ed. and the Audiobook which is the BOMB!,

Can anyone offer any info on this edition?

Amazon.com: The Sovereignty of God: Arthur W. Pink: Books

Blessings to you


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently ordered a copy of The Sovereignty of God from Amazon, without knowning anything about the different reprints. I'll have to see which reprint I receive and then revisit this thread.


----------



## christiana (Feb 4, 2009)

I ordered a copy from amazon once and they sent the wrong one, not the one pictured, and the wrong ISBN #. I wrote to them and they sent me the correct copy at no charge. I told them with many books the publisher may not matter but with this particular book it was of major consequence! Always read the Baker Books edition! Its complete and true to what Pink believed as scriptural truth!

It needs to look like this one: http://www.bakerbooks.com/ME2/Audie...4E&tier=3&id=068B3A9CA16D42D3A7B88D74DAE5410B


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Feb 11, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I recently ordered a copy of The Sovereignty of God from Amazon, without knowning anything about the different reprints. I'll have to see which reprint I receive and then revisit this thread.



I received my copy from Amazon yesterday.

It is published by Baker and has a "forward to the fourth edition" dated 1949.

Since it's not the _Banner of Truth_ edition, I'm assuming that it's "safe."


----------

